# keys locked in trunk



## markel (Jun 5, 2008)

HI All.. The Keys to our 98 BMW are locked in the trunk.. Is there anyway i can put auxiliary power to the system somewhere to un lock the trunk.. the front door window is open about 5 inchs .. But I cant open the door .. Is it possible to power the lock with out blowing anything up? Thank you for any response....


----------



## PatrickfromATL (Nov 25, 2007)

The security system could prove impossible to achieve your retrieve.
You may just want to get your VIN # & proof of ownership to your closest dealer and buy a new key. Sucks, I know. 
I've used up all of my spare keys (BMW will only allow 10 keys to be made)
If I lose this key, I'll be forced to install an entire new ignition and and lockset @ $1500!


----------



## TRIXPD (Dec 17, 2007)

One way to get aux power is to use a jumper cable and another battery, go under the front and connect positive to the alternator positive and neg to any ground. However this may turn up the window that is down 5" and completely lock you out. So firstly you will need to put a wooden rod through the opening and onto the window button. This is to work the button to turn down the window when power gets to the car. If you can't reach the button on the side that is down, get a longer pole to work the opposite side. 
Let us know if it works. Worked for me


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Have you guys never had to break into a car before??

This is easy, since the window is open, pull the handle with a clothes hanger or press the unlock button with a stick and then pop the trunk.

Sheesh.


----------



## lea69 (Jun 25, 2008)

PatrickfromATL said:


> The security system could prove impossible to achieve your retrieve.
> You may just want to get your VIN # & proof of ownership to your closest dealer and buy a new key. Sucks, I know.
> I've used up all of my spare keys (BMW will only allow 10 keys to be made)
> If I lose this key, I'll be forced to install an entire new ignition and and lockset @ $1500!


How the heck can you lose so many keys? You need one of them extender belt hook thingies that you can hook your keys on so they are always stuck to you!


----------



## dtkw (Sep 1, 2003)

If you bought your car new, there should be a pllastic key like a credit card included. I haev one of thsoe in my wallet.


----------



## On Sale (Aug 30, 2005)

True with the hanger & you are lucky tha the window is open

Try to pull the interior door handle with the hanger.

As for the pushing the interior lock switch, I don't think it work that way as he lock the car outside. It will not work for mine as I guess it a security thing. Only if you push the lock switch one time, then it will work.


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

If you locked the car using the key, which I guess is the only way to lock the drivers door, then you will find that the doors are deadlocked, meaning the door unlock switch or the door handles will not open the doors. This is the system on my 3 series, should be true on a 7.

I suggest you contact the dealer for ideas, having a new key may be your only recourse.


----------



## PatrickfromATL (Nov 25, 2007)

That's what I was saying.


----------



## On Sale (Aug 30, 2005)

It is easy to go to BMW dealer with your registerartion & ID.

You will need to pay $50 for a tiny spare key. All BMW keys can be traced so you do not have to change locks at all


----------



## TRIXPD (Dec 17, 2007)

I wish guys asking for help would let us know how the responses are helping them and their progress. Some don't. I see where Markel posted his SOS 6/4 and last post assisting him was 7/12 and he had not posted during that. If you are still out which i doubt, i told you earlier how i got in having a similar problem


----------

